# Mén



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Szerintetetek használják még a magyarban a "mén" (=ló) szót, vagy már teljesen elavult?

(nekem úgy tűnik, hogy a "tenyészmén" kifejezéssel találkoztam, de egyébként nem igazán  ...)


----------



## Zsanna

Nekem nem tűnik elavultnak maga a szó, legfeljebb a hétköznapokból kopott ki valamelyest. (Hiszen szegény állat maga sem része már ennek.) 
Összetételekben lehet, hogy tényleg könnyebb lenne a használatára példát találni, mint ahogy írtad is. A HSz listájából nekem a _harci mén_ és a _méntelep_ hangzik még teljesen "normálisnak", a többit egy kicsit ritkábban hallani/olvasni (pl. méncsikó, csatamén).
De persze ez teljesen szubjektív, hogy ki mit hall vagy használ gyakrabban.


----------



## Akitlosz

A mén szó nem lovat jelent, hanem hímnemű lovat. Nem mindegy, a férfi és az ember sem ugyanazt jelenti. A mén párja a kanca.

A szó egyáltalán nem avult el, csupán az történt, hogy a mai emberek jelentős része már nem állatok közelben él, így bár a magyar nyelv rengeteg a ló és a serttés és egyéb állattartással kapcsolatos szóval rendelkezik ezeket már sokan, városon felnőtt emberek főleg nem ismerik. Így tapasztaltam, nem csak a mén és a csődör szavakat, de az emse, ártány stb. szavakat sem.

A topicnyitó sem _fordította le_  helyesen a mén szót, ami nem lovat jelent, hanem hímnemű lovat.


----------



## hungariansikh

Akitlosz said:


> A mén szó nem lovat jelent, hanem hímnemű lovat.
> 
> 
> A mén lovat is jelent, mint például a belőle képzett ménes szó, ami lovak( csődör és kanca9 együtt létét jelenti.


----------



## francisgranada

Én is úgy tudom, de úgy látszik inkább hím ló értelemben használatos, lásd itt.


----------



## hungariansikh

Elárulom, hogy a magyar logikával találtam ki amit írtam, nem netről))


----------



## francisgranada

Értem, eredetileg én is (amúgy a "net" nem minden esetben jó referencia ...). De utananéztem, mert mifelénk a _mén _szót igazából nem használja senki (talán rajtam kívül ). 

Visszatérve az eredeti kérdéshez: száz véletlenszerűen megkérdezett közül (pl. az utcán), hányan tudnák hogy mit jelent a _mén _szó (függetlenül attól, hogy csak hímet jelent-e vagy sem) ?


----------



## hungariansikh

Kedves francisgranda 

Nem tudom, hogy az ország melyik részéből jössz, de Nyíregyházától Monorig mindenki ismeri, ennyi biztos


----------



## francisgranada

hungariansikh said:


> Nem tudom, hogy az ország melyik részéből jössz, de Nyíregyházától Monorig mindenki ismeri, ennyi biztos


Kelet-Szlovákiából. Az érdekesség kedvéért: a minap beszéltem egy budapesti (főiskolás) kislánnyal, és ő sem tudta, hogy mi a mén.


----------



## hungariansikh

Ja akkor már értem


----------



## hungariansikh

Szerintem minden magyar tudja,100%, hogy mit jelent a mén szó.


----------



## Akitlosz

Hát nem úgy tűnik, hogy minden magyar tudná. Még mi sem értünk itt egyet a jelentésében. S én is azt tapasztalaom, hogy sok ember már nem ismeri az állatos szavakat. Ráadásul úgy tűnik nem csupán olyanok, akik nem foglalkoznak állatokkal.
Ma délelőtt láttam a Duna TV-n, hogy egy pulykaneveléssel foglalkozó ember, aki állatokból, köztük elsősorban pulykákból él következetesen minden alkalommal a hímnemű pulykákra a "_bak pulyka_" kifejezést használta. Először hallottam ilyet. A pulyka hímje természetesen pulyka kakas, bak az őzeknél, kecskéknél van, de madaraknál tudtommal nem használatos. A műsorban mindenki más helyesen a kakas szót használta, csak a pulykanevelő nem.

Mondjuk a mén mint ló szóval is itt találkoztam először ezen a fórumon, sohasem hallottam még ilyen értelemben. Csak és kizárólag hímnemű ló értelemben. Aki ritkán hallja, mert nem él lóközelben nézhet a TV-ben lóversenyt. Ott is helyesen és egyértelműen a mén és a kanca szavakkal jelölik a lovak nemét.

Az igaz, hogy a ménes szó is a mén szóból származik, de ez nem jelent szabályszerűséget, és nem magyaráz, bizonyít semmit. Állatok csoportját különböző szavakkal jelöljük, - ménes, konda, nyáj, gulya, falka, csorda - amelyek keletkezésére nincsen szabályszerűség, különböző eredetűek.

Lehet valaha a mén szó is lovat jelenthetett, ezek szerint akad, akik szerint ma is, de erről én eddig nem hallottam.


----------



## Zsanna

Akitlosz, az teljesen igaz, hogy a normál, hétköznapi ember (még ha pl. a munkája miatt azt is gondolnák, hogy tudnia kellene) sem használja mindig a megfelelő szót. 
Ebben az esetben szerintem még az is hozzá jöhet, hogy ez egy _választékos stílusú_ szó, tehát egyébként sem használnánk gyakran a hétköznapi beszédben (kivéve egy-egy összetételét talán). 
A Magyar Értelmező kéziszótár első jelentésnek *hím ló*, *csődör* jelentést ad meg, de a továbbiakban a *hátasló*, *paripa* szavakat is, amik már ugye nem kötődnek nemhez. (Egyébként szerintem a fentebb említett összetételek - pl. méntelep, harci mén - java része sem, bár nem vagyok szakértő.)
Nem lehetetlen, hogy az eredetileg választékos mén jelentése idővel kibővült a használat során, és használata eltávolodott a választékos stílustól a normál köznyelvi stílus irányába.


----------



## Puppancs

A *paripa* herélt ló, következésképp csak hím lehet.


----------



## francisgranada

És néha repülni is tud, főleg ha táltos...


----------



## Zsanna

Puppancs said:


> A *paripa* herélt ló, következésképp csak hím lehet.



Számomra ismeretlen volt ez a jelentése, köszi, Puppancs, hogy felhívtad rá a figyelmet. Igaz, hogy nem az első (és leggyakrabb) jelentése, de akkor is.

A Magyar Értelmező Kéziszótár szerint a paripa:
1. Szép mozgású, nemes (hátas)ló 
2. _rég_. Herélt ló


----------



## francisgranada

Őszintén szólva, eddig én sem tudtam hogy herélt lovat is jelent a paripa.


----------



## Akitlosz

Ott az összefüggés, hogy szép mozgású, nemes viselkedésű a nyugodtabb herélt ló lesz, mert nem tombol benne úgy a tesztoszteron.

Egy csődör jóval zabolátlanabb és veszélyesebb, kiszámítathatatlanabb, nehezebben kezelhető.
Ilyenek közelébe idegeneket, gyerekeket nem is engednek biztonsági okokból.


----------



## Zsanna

Hadd kanyarodjunk vissza az eredeti szóhoz is (mert ugye a_ ménről_ van szó eredetileg, de a paripára is illik): szerintem fölösleges hangsúlyozni a hím nemet, amennyiben mindkettőre megadta a szótár a "hátasló" kifejezést is. Ez pedig szerintem nem jelez kifejezetten semmilyen nemet. Tehát szerintem lehet ez is, az is - de valószínűleg nem ez a lényeg, hanem a stiláris értéke vagy használati színezete.
Amikor a herceg megjelenik a hófehér paripán, biztosíthatok mindenkit, hogy a hölgy első gondalata nem az, hogy milyen szép kiherélt lovon jelenik meg a herceg vagy de jó, hogy herélt a ló, legalább nem fog össze-vissza rúgdosni, nagy felfordulást csinalni ott éjfélkor az ablak alatt.


----------

